
Ask HN: How does your company onboard new employees? - matlin
With remote-first work being the new norm, I curious how teams are setting up their new employees. Specifically, how do you get that new team member up and running with the software they need to work and getting them familiar with the team?
======
codingdave
Our IT department loads up a laptop and ships it to them, based on specs
ordered by the hiring manager. IT sets up a call first thing on their first
morning to talk them through initial login, setup, VPN, and anything else that
is needed. Then they are handed off to their manager, all of whom have their
own ways to get them onboarded to the team, but it tends to be about the same
as in-office -- introduce them on a call, show them the documentation to get
the products building, hand out a few bugs, and start attending standups.

------
alexriabtsev
we have a good solution for this -
[http://sintegrum.com](http://sintegrum.com) (landing in Russian only but the
product is multilingual, including English)

